# Hormonal Acne and Phytoestrogens



## XOffendr (Sep 29, 2005)

I posted about my experience with adult hormonal acne and phytoestrogens in another thread(e.g. in soy, black cohosh, etc), but thought maybe it would be worth starting a separate thread about.

Since I've had a child, my hormones have been misbehaving in all sorts of ways I could never forsee. I've always had one zit crop up now and then, but awhile ago, a couple of winters ago, I suddenly had five or six giant cystic pimples on my cheek at all times. I really tried everything- oral and topical antibiotics, which worked fairly well...Large quantities of zinc, but that is a pretty toxic approach. MSM, which helps pass sebum and softens skin (it really seemed to help them heal faster), retin-A, etc. etc. It was a truly depressing battle, and my life started to revolve around my acne. I couldn't make plans, I was afraid to try new products, you get the idea.

Hormonal imbalances lead to excess sebum production, and is the cause for most female adult acne, according the information I've read. I really gave up looking for a treatment, around the time I gave up dairy and replaced it with soy. Mostly I just enjoyed the taste of this soy creamer and seemed to feel less sluggish. I noticed immediate benefits in the way of no more bloating, improved energy, and within a week, I realized I didn't have a zit on my face. That was about three months ago. On the occasion that I reintroduced milk into my diet, I had a spattering of whiteheads forming on my forehead by the next morning. The little zits cleared up on my neck and chin, my forehead is perfectly smooth, I haven't had a cyst on my face- not one...Even when I have PMS, which has ALWAYS brought on a breakout like clockwork since I was a teenager, I don't suffer from a single pimple.

I don't know if the same will be true for everyone, but I can only recommend that if you suspect your acne is hormone related, just try to add a small dose of phytoestrogens to your diet. I've also had the same luck with black cohosh, so I'm kind of convinced it doesn't matter what the source is, although soy is known to improve the complexion.

Hope this helpful.


----------



## phoenix461 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for this info.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info! That's interesting!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am so glad to see this post! About 2 weeks ago I broke out again all over. It has been a year since I have stopped accutane I think my body just doesn't seem to take it, and I have already been through 2 rounds of it. So, since nothing has seemed to be working, I did a little research and I found it that it could be hormone related. I started out taking some herbal anti-androgens and drinking soy milk, it is clearing up but I think I finally pinned it down! I am also on b/c which is ortho-tryciclin but it hasn't seemed to be doing a good job. I am going to stick with phytoestrogens, plus soy milk is yummy.


----------

